# Considering changing Eibach springs to lower S-line springs



## RenZo (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi all,

When I got my car it had the non s line suspension fitted, I couldn't cope looking at the huge gaps in the wheel arches anymore and decided to have some Eibach's fitted which greatly improve the appearance. However, the roads where I live are awful and I'm now considering having them removed due to the harsh ride.

I'm considering swapping the Eibachs for the 10mm lowered S-line suspension, has anyone got any experience of the ride quality compared to Eibachs?

Also, does anyone know the part numbers for the lowered S-line springs?

Thanks!


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

which eibach kit you are talking about, _pro-kit _or _sportline_?
_pro-kit _ springs are usually 25/30 mm shorter than OEM ones and therefore car body height difference with OEM S-line springs should be around 15/20 mm.
However ride comfort is more depending on spring hardness (K) than on their lenght, IMO


----------



## RenZo (Feb 14, 2006)

I have the Eibach Pro-Kit fitted on my car at the moment 30mm drop.

I realise the S-line suspension would rise the car up more but was thinking they might be better suited to the OEM set up and provide a softer ride?


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

most probably yes, but it would need to compare spring rate to be sure


----------



## Shaninnik (Sep 17, 2016)

IMO S-line springs are still too high, hardly any difference with non s-line, not worth it. Save some money and get a good coilovers, you will not be disappointed. I had KW v3, but v2 are equally good. You will be able to dial non s-line comfort and still have 30mm drop.

Also does anyone know if TT RS mag-ride springs has the same rate as s-line springs?


----------



## RenZo (Feb 14, 2006)

Sure, I'd imagine coilovers would be the best option without a doubt.

But I'm just considering sacrificing the ride height to something slightly more acceptable with the s line ones to have a semi decent ride. Makes me sick when I look at a mk2 s-line which looks lowered as standard.


----------



## Quattro-ita (Jul 5, 2016)

Does anyone know if non-sline version and s-line version differ only for shorter -10mm springs? Is there any other technical/mechanical difference?
I'd go for new springs but I have to manage with the steep Road to my garage at the same time.
My TT doesn't turn keeping a "flat" feeling as my previous mk1 quattro


----------



## zooks (Sep 15, 2017)

I have the Eibach pro-kit on mine almost since new and I recently drove a friends TT fitted with standard springs (non-sline).
TBH there wasn't that much difference in normal around town driving but bigger bumps could obviously be felt more on my car.
I think this is because Eibachs have a more progressive spring rate which is intially soft but firms up a lot as it compresses more.
However it was also noticable how much less body roll and understeer in corners my car had but my friends car has a lot more miles on it than mine so this might have been a factor.


----------



## RenZo (Feb 14, 2006)

Yes I agree I believe it's probably where the springs are progressive like you mentioned.

If the roads were better where I live I don't think they would be as much of a problem but even on smoother roads bumps can make the car a little feel bouncy especially on higher speed roads.

It ruins the driving experience for me, I prefer driving the wife's A1! That's why I'm thinking the lower S-line springs might be the best alternative - not stupidly high like the non S-line but ride better than the Eibach's.


----------



## RenZo (Feb 14, 2006)

Looks nice though...


----------



## zooks (Sep 15, 2017)

RenZo said:


> Looks nice though...


Sure does, do you have spacers on that too?


----------



## RenZo (Feb 14, 2006)

Yea, They're 12mm on the front and 15mm on the rear. Really makes a difference!


----------



## Quattro-ita (Jul 5, 2016)

Quattro-ita said:


> Does anyone know if non-sline version and s-line version differ only for shorter -10mm springs? Is there any other technical/mechanical difference? Such s different type of dampers and/or different damper hardness setting?
> I'd go for new springs but I have to manage with the steep Road to my garage at the same time.
> My TT doesn't turn keeping a "flat" feeling as my previous mk1 quattro


Is there anyone who can answer to this question?
Thank you in advance


----------



## Alan W (Oct 8, 2007)

RenZo said:


> Hi all,
> 
> When I got my car it had the non s line suspension fitted, I couldn't cope looking at the huge gaps in the wheel arches anymore and decided to have some Eibach's fitted which greatly improve the appearance. However, the roads where I live are awful and I'm now considering having them removed due to the harsh ride.
> 
> ...


Probably a long shot but did the OP change out the Eibach (Pro-Kit) springs or establish any part numbers for the S-Line springs?

Alan W


----------

